# SUCHE: altes PG (720/740/Field PG) und UV-Löschkammer



## Markus (13 März 2006)

hallo,

ich such ein gebrauchtes PG, braucht nicht das neuste sein, brauche es eigentlich nur um eproms für die S5 zu brennen.

dachte an eine win98 kiste in der 500mhz klasse.

ein uv-löschgerät wäre auch nocht brauchbar.


wer was hat kann es mir gerne anbieten, software ist vorhenden.
win98 lizenz wäre gut, muss aber nicht sein.

angebot hier oder markus@powertronik.de

mfg!
markus


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich such ein gebrauchtes PG, braucht nicht das neuste sein, brauche es eigentlich nur um eproms für die S5 zu brennen.
> 
> ...



Hier fliegt noch so eines rum, allerdings ist das Display kaputt.


----------



## edison (13 März 2006)

Wenn Markus kein Interesse hat, schick mir doch bitte mal Deine Preisvorstellung (Was für ein Typ ist es denn ?)


----------



## Markus (13 März 2006)

edison schrieb:
			
		

> Wemm Markus kein Interesse hat, schick mir doch bitte mal Deine Preisvorstellung (Was für ein Typ ist es denn ?)


 
hat er nicht


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

Markus, du kannst dir auch den USB Prommer von Siemens kaufen.


----------



## Markus (13 März 2006)

jupp den habe ich auch schon angeschaut.
wenn keiner ein günstiges PG hat, dann kann es gut sein das es der wird...


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> jupp den habe ich auch schon angeschaut.
> wenn keiner ein günstiges PG hat, dann kann es gut sein das es der wird...



Haben ihn auch. Dann muss man wenigstens keine 2 PCs mitschleppen. Hast doch eh schon so 'en Totschläger-Notebook.


----------



## edison (13 März 2006)

Könnte nur ein altes PG685 anbieten - daher mein Interesse an seebas Angebot


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

Ist ein PG720PII oder so. Ich weiß nicht viel darüber. Habe es mal von meinem Siemens-Vertreter bekommen, weil wir etwas für S5 suchten und auf den neuen Field PGs kein S5 mehr haben wollten, aber es steht immernoch in der Ecke.


----------



## edison (13 März 2006)

Hört sich doch bestens an - mit extenem Monitor immernoch um Welten leichter als mein PG685


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

edison schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich doch bestens an - mit extenem Monitor immernoch um Welten leichter als mein PG685



Kauf dir lieber einen TTY-Adpater und schließ die S5 an deinen normalen PC an. Kostet kaum noch was, so ein Adapter.


----------



## edison (13 März 2006)

TTY & NetLink, hab ich ja auch - der Grundgedanke ist der gleiche wie der von Markus (S5 Prommer).


----------



## Oberchefe (14 März 2006)

Ich kenne mich mit dem Siemens Zeugs nicht aus, aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Eprom Inhalt als Datei zu speichern und dann mit einem ganz normalen Eprom-Brenner zu speichern? Oder müßte man dazu das Eprom erst auslöten?


----------



## edison (15 März 2006)

Manche Module sind mit 2Proms bestückt - spätestens da sollte es schwierig werden.
Außerdem gibts ja auch EEproms.
Ob sich der Aufwand dann noch lohnt?
Wenn jemand das schonmal so hinbekommen hat - Bin für alls offen.
Dann könnte ich meinen Willem Selbstbauprommer mal wieder reaktivieren.

Schade, das seeba nicht wirklich Interesse am Verkauf seines PG hat. Kanns Ihm aber auch nicht verdenken, würde wohl auch ungerne ein PG an jemanden mit weniger als 20 Postings verkaufen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2006)

Hallo,

wenn es nur um die Programmierung der Module 
geht: http://www.process-informatik.de/down.htm#Prommer

Sofern ich das richtig verstehe hat der Prommer eine 
eigene Bediensoftware und ist damit unabhängig 
von der S5-Programmiersoftware und läuft mit
einem vorhandenen PC bzw. Schlepptop.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (15 März 2006)

edison schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, das seeba nicht wirklich Interesse am Verkauf seines PG hat. Kanns Ihm aber auch nicht verdenken, würde wohl auch ungerne ein PG an jemanden mit weniger als 20 Postings verkaufen.



Deine Postings sind weniger das Problem. Es gehört der Firma und bei uns bleibt alles erstmal da.  Irgendwann wird man es schon wieder brauchen.  (Anordnung von Oben)


----------



## Markus (15 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Postings sind weniger das Problem. Es gehört der Firma und bei uns bleibt alles erstmal da. Irgendwann wird man es schon wieder brauchen.  (Anordnung von Oben)


 

ähh?
wieso reist du dann hier überhaupt die klappe auf?
brauchst du mehr beiträge das dir jemand was verkauft? 



ich für meinen teil werde ausnahmsweise auf seeba hören und mir den usb-prommer von siemens holen...


----------



## seeba (15 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ähh?
> wieso reist du dann hier überhaupt die klappe auf?
> brauchst du mehr beiträge das dir jemand was verkauft?
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung, ich habe nicht erwähnt, dass ich es verkaufe. Es tut mir wirklich aufrichtig leid. Sperr mich bitte nicht.
Ich wollte euch eigentlich nur auf den USB Prommer hinweisen, dessen Einsatz besser ist, als ein PG defür zu benutzen!


----------



## Markus (15 März 2006)

schleimer!


----------



## seeba (15 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> schleimer!


Ist klar. Fühl mich nur gerade etwas angep....!


----------



## edison (3 Mai 2006)

Immernoch keine Chance das Ding abzustauben ??


----------



## Maxl (5 Mai 2006)

Nur so ne Frage nebenbei:

Hat der USB-Prommer eine eigene Software, um S5-Eproms zu schießen?
Oder: Benötigt er S5 Version 7.x?
Oder: Wird er über einen virtuellen LPT-Port eingebunden, sodass auch S5 Version 6.x drauf zugreifen kann?

Danke!

mfg
Maxl


----------

